# Malaysian business partnership - advice please!



## kelfish (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi,

I am from London and considering going into a business partnership with a Malaysian Businessman in Malaysia where I will be purchasing part of his busniess.

Has anybody had a similar experience?

How are Malaysian people to do business with? (from my previous experience with Malaysian people they seem to be quite honest and straight forward but am I wrong in the view?)

Any input would be most helpful.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

kelfish said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from London and considering going into a business partnership with a Malaysian Businessman in Malaysia where I will be purchasing part of his business.
> Malaysian covers Malaysian Chinese, Indian, Malay and indigenous group- so this term is quite wide.
> ...


In your case, I advise you to not commit until you arrive, observe his daily operations, talk to his staff discreetly and scrutinize his books. Or you can make friends, and develop some instincts on potential business partnerships.


----------



## kelfish (Jul 11, 2012)

lorgnette said:


> In your case, I advise you to not commit until you arrive, observe his daily operations, talk to his staff discreetly and scrutinize his books. Or you can make friends, and develop some instincts on potential business partnerships.




Thanks lorgnette. Do you have any experience yourself with malaysian business people? Are there amny con artists or are business people mainly above broad?

Thanks


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

kelfish said:


> Thanks lorgnette. Do you have any experience yourself with malaysian business people?
> Yes. Almost always, we started as friends. Their choice is earn an extra buck and lose a friend or stay honest and keep a friend so most of us choose a latter perspective in our symbiotic relationship.
> 
> Are there many con artists or are business people mainly above broad?
> ...


----------



## ninmah (Sep 26, 2013)

I agree with lorgnette too. I Living in Asian countries with my husband more then 5 years and he do business with locals. Its right way come to country first and stay some time for understanding culture and people.


----------



## roystevenung (Apr 18, 2012)

kelfish said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from London and considering going into a business partnership with a Malaysian Businessman in Malaysia where I will be purchasing part of his busniess.
> 
> ...


Kelfish, I am not sure how you met him or did you found an online adv. Best is like many suggested, come and see for yourself, talk to the people and observe how healthy the business is doing.

Injecting funds to an ailing business with no demands will not revive it and most probably that is the reason the business is up for sale.

If the business is enjoying enormous returns, I sincerely doubt that any sane business man (from any part of the world, not necessarily from Malaysia) would even want to share his pot of gold. Get my drift?

Good luck


----------



## cyap (Oct 27, 2013)

It would definitely be advisable to check out "on the ground" situation first- get to know your potential partners better, etc.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

As the original post was over a year ago any replies now are irrelevant.
This thread is now closed


----------

